# WW Commits Suicide, Husband Convicted of Murder



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Saw this on Dateline last night... long story short:

WW’s OM (her boss) ends affair, she commits suicide. Clueless husband is charged and convicted of her murder (they’d been fighting that evening), spends 8 years in prison until judge orders his conviction vacated — turns out the blood spatter expert whose testimony was used to convict him wasn’t an expert at all. Defense also failed to mention WW’s previous suicide attempt or that her father committed suicide.

Dateline episode on Missouri husband-wife murder case | The Kansas City Star


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Sad to hear that the cheater inflicted more pain, even when dead. I have no sympathy for cheaters, whatsoever. My sympathy is to their spouses & children who suffer from their selfishness & narcissistic behaviors.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Roselyn said:


> Sad to hear that the cheater inflicted more pain, even when dead. I have no sympathy for cheaters, whatsoever. My sympathy is to their spouses & children who suffer from their selfishness & narcissistic behaviors.


Here’s what’s really ****ed up: even in spite of evidence to the contrary, his sister-in-law — and even one of his kids! — is still convinced that he did it.

Poor guy. Hopefully he won’t be re-tried. If so, though, he’s got solid evidence in his corner.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes, I watched that one too. And the state of Missouri is considering retrying him. FUBAR!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd be suing the state..... you'll never get those eight years back. Lost wages, family thinks he did it,

lost home, everything. If he returns to his hometown, he wouldn't even get hired at McDs.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

And my guess is that the boss is serial cheater who has done this to a number of other families, so she killed herself over an OM who didn't really love her.

Too bad his WW didn't shoot the boss first.

Tamat


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's the dateline episode
https://www.nbc.com/dateline/video/a-crack-in-everything/3691233


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Sue on the grounds of suppression of evidence? Is that even possible?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

skerzoid said:


> Yes, I watched that one too. And the state of Missouri is considering retrying him. FUBAR!


*They're only wanting to retry him because the State of Missouri doesn't want to have to immediately shell out some 7 figures to the wrongfully convicted man for malicious or flippant prosecution!

Most states have hefty insurance policies in place to pay off such restitution claims, but if it's ever used, the insurance companies can astronomically raise the state's insurance premium rates and can have the right to subrograte against either the state or its prosecutors in a civil court; and if the state can prove malice and aforethought, they can then have these same prosecutors indicted and tried in either a Federal or State criminal court setting!

Do the State and the aggrieved a severe favor! Drop the case, profusely apologize, and pay him every red cent of what he's due before such time that you find yourself sitting over in the defendants chair, being thoroughly grilled by a team of Federal Prosecutors who will have you standing trial for criminally violating another persons civil rights!

One thing is definitely for certain: those Federal Prosecutors will have far more respect for your very own civil rights and liberties than you ever did for the man whom you so wrongfully convicted!*


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Chuck71 said:


> I'd be suing the state..... you'll never get those eight years back. Lost wages, family thinks he did it,
> 
> lost home, everything. If he returns to his hometown, he wouldn't even get hired at McDs.


Read the story. He still has his house and farm and is planning to start up his car business again.

He had the right people helping him out while he was in prison. He'll be ok once everything has been settled.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

He simply had an incompetant lawyer. Why the lawyer never cross examined the "expert" about the robe and gun residue is beyond me.

Stands to reason the primary evidence that someone fired a gun would be residue on their clothes or hands.

A very simple question "Did you test for gun residue on the victim and their clothes or the accused and his clothes?"

He should absolutely sue the pants of the state and the so-called expert.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

this is what it is to be male in todays society. love it or leave it. it is what it is.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Saw this on Dateline last night... long story short:
> 
> WW’s OM (her boss) ends affair, she commits suicide. Clueless husband is charged and convicted of her murder (they’d been fighting that evening), spends 8 years in prison until judge orders his conviction vacated — turns out the blood spatter expert whose testimony was used to convict him wasn’t an expert at all. Defense also failed to mention WW’s previous suicide attempt or that her father committed suicide.
> 
> Dateline episode on Missouri husband-wife murder case | The Kansas City Star


Missouri AG better drop the charges and find a way to settle with this guy. Mo Highway patrol hid exculpatory evidence in this case, a complete violation of a US Supreme Court decision in 1962. 

I agree with Roselyn. No sympathy for cheaters here and this horrible woman is still inflicting pain on the BS. I wonder whatever happened to the D-bag who was screwing her ?

Good to hear from Bob Simmons that he had a group of people helping him and that he has at least something to fall back on. Hopefully a nice law suits fills his coffers even more, then he owes those people who kept him afloat.

8 years of lost life, he deserves at least that much.

I agree with Arbitrator completely and yes ABhale, they do.

Brady vs Maryland U.S. 373 US 83 (US Supreme Court) 1963. You may have heard about that recently as it's probably going to get Flynn's guilty plea tossed.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Here’s what’s really ****ed up: even in spite of evidence to the contrary, his sister-in-law — and even one of his kids! — is still convinced that he did it.
> 
> Poor guy. Hopefully he won’t be re-tried. If so, though, he’s got solid evidence in his corner.


Not uncommon when it comes to suicide. Most don't want to believe that their loved one would end their lives, even when there is a mountain of evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

As'laDain said:


> this is what it is to be male in todays society. love it or leave it. it is what it is.


The OM was also a male. He got his cake and ate it too. How does a male like him fit in with your idea?

This is not a male/female issue. It is a cheating issue along with a poor investigation by the police department along and a bad defense lawyer. The spouse is always the first person they suspect, until they find reason to look elsewhere.

Poor guy. I hope he has a good life after the next legal battle is finished.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> Not uncommon when it comes to suicide. Most don't want to believe that their loved one would end their lives, even when there is a mountain of evidence to the contrary.


I agree. Suicide is a tough pill for families to swallow.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

There was a case involving a vet in the UK.

His wife killed herself with a veterinary drug, but she did it in such a way that it implicated her husband, so he was jailed.

Eventually the vet's girlfriend was looking through a pile of old veterinary magazines in the house and she found the wife's suicide note hidden toward the bottom of the pile.


----------

